# Dschungelcamp 2012: Diese 11 Stars gehen rein! Update



## Stefan102 (9 Jan. 2012)

​
Lange mussten wir uns gedulden, doch nun stehen sie fest: die Kandidaten des Dschungelcamps 2012! Soeben wurde bekanntgegeben, wer sich in diesem Moment auf den rund 14.000 Kilometer entfernten Dschungel vorbereitet. Und RTL hielt dann doch noch die eine oder andere Überraschung für uns bereit.

Wie bereits durchgesickert war, gehen nun also Tic Tac Toe-Sängerin Jazzy (36), Momo-Darstellerin Radost Bokel (36), Moderatorin Ramona Leiß (54), Schauspielerin Brigitte Nielsen (48), DSDS-Teilnehmerin Kim Debkowski (19) und Micaela Schäfer (27) zu Spinnen und Schlangen ins Camp. Doch auch Schauspieler Rocco Stark (25), Ex-DSDS-Kandidat Daniel Lopes (35), Magier Vincent Raven (45) und Bundesliga-Profi Ailton (38) sind mit von der Partie und freuen sich bereits auf die kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten, die der Sender für sie bereithält. Mit dabei ist auch Musiker und Radiomoderator Martin Kesici (38), der bis zuletzt ein Geheimnis um seine Teilnahme machte, sich aber bereits von seinen Radiokollegen viel Spott anhören musste.

Bei dieser gemischten Truppe können wir uns schon jetzt auf Zoff, nackte Haut und jede Menge ekliger Momente bei den Dschungelprüfungen freuen. Am Freitag um 20.15 Uhr heißt es dann endlich wieder: "*Ich bin ein Star, holt mich hier raus!*"
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## tschery1 (10 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Dschungelcamp 2012: Diese 11 Stars gehen rein!*

Die Micaela muss auch überall reinrüsseln!
Und ..... Radost, warum tust du dir das an?!?


----------



## georgie33 (10 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Dschungelcamp 2012: Diese 11 Stars gehen rein!*

Also, ich finde, dies ist eine Sendung, die Deutschland braucht... Wir müssen schliesslich an unseren IQ denken


----------



## celebfan42 (11 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Dschungelcamp 2012: Diese 11 Stars gehen rein!*

Ich bin nicht so auf dem Laufenden:
Gab es in der Sendung schon mal Scheisse zu fressen oder kommt das noch?!


----------



## floyd (11 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Dschungelcamp 2012: Diese 11 Stars gehen rein!*

Mit freude würd ich gerne mal die beiden zynischen Moderatoren durch den Dschungel jagen.


----------



## Little_Lady (11 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Dschungelcamp 2012: Diese 11 Stars gehen rein!*



celebfan42 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so auf dem Laufenden:
> Gab es in der Sendung schon mal Scheisse zu fressen oder kommt das noch?!



Nö das ist ja nicht nahhaft. aber ich glaube es gibt diesmal Menschenfleisch von Dr Bob.


----------



## JayP (11 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Dschungelcamp 2012: Diese 11 Stars gehen rein!*

spätestens am dritten Tag hat Brigitte Nielsen alle anderen aufgefressen


----------



## syd67 (11 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Dschungelcamp 2012: Diese 11 Stars gehen rein!*

was denkt ihr wo die hingehen?
das ist doch alles ein fake!!!
war dort schon,das ist ein NATIONAL PARK!also ein freizeit park!
dort fahren australische schulkinder hin um spass zu haben


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Jan. 2012)

*AW: Dschungelcamp 2012: Diese 11 Stars gehen rein!*

Das *Dschungelcamp 2012* (Ich bin ein Star – holt mich hier raus!) steht kurz vor seinem Start. Ab Donnerstag, den 13. Januar nächsten Jahres können alle Fans der beliebten Reality Show wieder täglich auf dem Privatsender RTL mitverfolgen, wie diverse Stars und Sternchen für zwei Wochen gemeinsam im australischen Dschungel leben und die auserwählten Dschungelcamp-Prüfungen bestreiten müssen. In der von Sonja Zietlow und Dirk Bach moderierten 6. Staffel sollen die Kandidaten erneut an ihre physisch-, psychischen Grenzen getrieben werden und sich mit Camp-Streitigkeiten, Kakerlaken und Würmern auseinandersetzen.

*Fakten zum Dschungelcamp 2012*

Wie in den Jahren zuvor, wird das Dschungelcamp 2012 nahe des kleinen, im Süden des Bundesstaates New South Wales liegenden Städtchen Murwillumbah errichtet (gut 10 Kilometer nordwestlich von Dungay), das sich mit seinen circa 8.000 Einwohnern im malerischen, subtropischen Hinterland der Ostküste Australiens befindet. Auch wenn der Zuschauer den Eindruck gewinnen möge, das Dschungelcamp läge absolut abgeschieden von jeglicher Zivilisation, so ist doch zu vermerken, dass diese Region eine der beliebtesten Touristengegenden Australiens ist.

Somit wurde der Drehort direkt zwischen dem belebten Surfer- & Hippieort Byron Bay sowie der Party- & Urlaubsmetropole Surfers Paradise ausgewählt. Lediglich 30 Kilometer von der sehr dicht besiedelten Gold Coast etfernt, die sich von hier aus mit Orten wie Tweed Heads, Palm Beach, Burleigh Heads, Miami, Mermaid Waters, Broadbeach, Surfers Paradise und Southport an der Ostküste Australiens in Richtung Norden schlängelt, befinden sich die Kandidaten auf einem abgeschirmten Privatgelände, welches früher in der Landwirtschaft seien Nutzen fand. Das gesamte Gelände wurde vom Pächter „Granada Television“, einer britischen Produktionsfirma, so umgebaut, dass das Drehen der Reality Show kein Problem darstellt.

*Hintergründe zum Dschungelcamp 2012*


Dass das Dschungelcamp 2012 tatsächlich zu sehen sein wird, war vor ein paar Jahren noch nicht klar, da sich einige Instanzen gegen die Sendung von „Ich bin ein Star – holt mich hier raus“ aussprachen. Aufgrund der Annahme, dass sowohl die Menschenwürde der Kandidaten als auch der Jugendschutz nicht gewährleistet sei, sah es ganz danach aus, dass das Dschungelcamp nicht im TV zu begutachten sein würde. Hinzu kam, dass der Tierschutzverein „Bund gegen Missbrauch der Tiere e.V.“ gegen das Dschungelcamp protestierte, da während der Sendungen Tiere diversen Stresssituationen ausgesetzt und sogar unnötiger Weise getötet werden. Falls den Teilnehmern im Dschungelcamp 2012 etwas passieren sollte, steht auch in diesem Jahr wieder der ausgebildetete Rettungssanitäter – nicht Arzt! – „Dr. Bob“(Bob McCarron) bereit, um mit seinem dreiköpfigen Team eine medizinische Versorgung zu gewährleisten. Übrigens: Die Idee der deutschen Dschungelshow basiert auf der britischen Variante „I’m a Celebrity, Get Me Out of Here!“. Nichtsdestotrotz steht das Dschungelcamp 2012 erneut kurz vor seinem Beginn und Millionen Zuschauer können es kaum abwarten, wie die auserwählten Promis im australischen Outback zurecht kommen.

*News & Kandidaten Dschungelcamp 2012*


----------

